# Looking for a couple for the season...



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I could use a couple guys to fill out the crew for the upcoming season. Military pcs and such have depleted the crew. If this is for you, let me know....

We usually(9 out of 10 trips)leave from FWB.
You'll need to help out with gas and such. You'll know how much in advance. Usually around $40-50. 
You'll have at least 4-5 days heads up on when we plan on going out. 
You'll need to help with clean up. 
We fish all over the place. Majority is offshore. 
If you dive thats a bonus. 

Sound good? Hit me up. 

We like to go out and have a good time and enjoy our little slice of paradise. We usually have a game plan, but from time to time we'll just head out and see what we can get into.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Ron haven't linked up with you in awhile, I bought a boat and then sold it when I moved. I moved back a few months ago and looking for a ride from time to time. I've got rod and reel for jigging or anything less than, and hopefully getting dive certified in the next month or two.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Fishing Trip*

Hello,
If I get a few days notice for a fishing trip I'd be thrilled. Most of the time I go on a day or two notice. I have my own boat but it sure is nice to be able to drive my truck and leave the boat behind and not be the Captain all the time. I'll help with the gas as well as cleaning of fish and boat and not bad with a gaff or a net. I have my own roads and usually plenty of bait. Call anytime. thanks, Mike 850 623 9296


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm also interested in going. a newbie but eager to learn.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Got all the replies fella's. Thanks for the interest. I'll be in touch shortly.


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Would be more than interested since I just got here a couple months ago and shouldn't be weaving no time soon!


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

hello Ron,

I am very interested. I am in Pensacola but willing to go to FWB for a day of fishing. I am a disabled Vet and I do not work, so I have plenty of time. I am new to the area and just picked up fishing, but I am willing to and eager to learn. If you still have room hit me up.

Thanks,
Willie


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey

I have my own gear and I'm willing chip in for fuel, clean fish, and boat. I work m-f so I'm limited to fishing on the weekends. Need that extra body please give me a call. 

850-619-9297


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Still here anytime Ron...


----------



## Polock21 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ron, I was just talking to a few buddies about trying to link up with someone on the forum to go offshore with. I am experienced with offshore fishing and would love to get back out on the water. I'm military myself along with my friends(up to 3 others or even by myself). I have owned my own boat, can easily back up the trailer, clean the sled, cut bait etc. Send me a PM if interested. Thanks-Ryan


----------

